# panguar



## Mangato

Tá panguando: Se diz à uma pessoa que está desatualizada das novidades.
*Panguar* consiste em ficar de papo para o ar, sem fazer nada ou mesmo fazer coisas *...* *Panguar* é uma arte. Arte daqueles que nada têm para fazer e, assim...

Achei a palavra panguar num contexto informático, _Tá panguando, ainda não instalou o programa._...mas a palavra não figura no Priberam nem no WR. A verdade é que as pesquisas no Google não forom de muita ajuda.

Posso traduzir por "_ Estás papando moscas_" ?, más não encontro relação entre estar atualizado /desatualizado .

_Estás perdiendo el tiempo?; A qué esperas? _pudessem ser outras opções?_._

Espero as ajudas

Obrigado

MG


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Tá panguando: Se diz à uma pessoa que está desatualizada das novidades.
> *Panguar* consiste em ficar de papo para o ar, sem fazer nada ou mesmo fazer coisas *...* *Panguar* é uma arte. Arte daqueles que nada têm para fazer e, assim...


 
Oi, Mangato.
Para "uma pessoa que está desatualizada das novidades", pensei em _estar boiando_ ou _estar por fora _de um assunto. 
Para _ficar de papo pro ar_, pensei em _ficar coçando do saco_, _empurrando o dia com a barriga_ ou _esperando a morte da bezerra_.
Agora um termo em português que expresse esta _arte de panguar_, não consigo lembrar de nenhum.
Vamos ver se aparece alguém com mais sugestões.
O


----------



## Vanda

Malandrar caberia?!


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Malandrar caberia?!


 
Pudesse ser, mas não sei, si tar panguando  é por incompetência ou por preguiça


----------



## Vanda

Neste seu exemplo:  _Tá panguando, ainda não instalou o programa" e_u diria _tá malandrando, ainda não instalou o programa.
_


----------



## Benvindo

Mangato said:


> Tá panguando: Se diz à uma pessoa que está desatualizada das novidades.
> *Panguar* consiste em ficar de papo para o ar, sem fazer nada ou mesmo fazer coisas *...* *Panguar* é uma arte. Arte daqueles que nada têm para fazer e, assim...
> 
> Achei a palavra panguar num contexto informático, _Tá panguando, ainda não instalou o programa._...mas a palavra não figura no Priberam nem no WR. A verdade é que as pesquisas no Google não forom de muita ajuda.
> 
> Posso traduzir por "_ Estás papando moscas_" ?, más não encontro relação entre estar atualizado /desatualizado .
> 
> _Estás perdiendo el tiempo?; A qué esperas? _pudessem ser outras opções?_._
> 
> Espero as ajudas
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> MG


 
- - - - -
Olá Mangato. Pelo exemplo que v. deu (_Tá panguando, ainda não instalou o programa._...) parece que uma das pessoas está advertindo a outra que ela está deixando passar a oportunidade de fazer alguma coisa que lhe poderia ser proveitosa, no caso, instalar o programa. Com esse significado de t_á panguando,_ poderia pensar nas expressões _está marcando bobeira_ ou _está dormindo de touca_. Já com o significado de _ficar de papo para o ar, sem fazer nada_, acho que caberia bem _estar à toa*, _significando que a pessoa está ociosa, mas que não necessariamente sente preguiça ou se recusa a fazer alguma coisa. Espero que ajude!
A música A Banda, do Chico Buarque, começa assim: "Estava à toa na vida/O meu amor me chamou/Pra ver a banda passar/Cantando coisas de amor..."
BV


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado,  

Comprendo, tá panguando = estar atoa, e dizer _estar desorientado, o estar desnortado_


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Obrigado,
> 
> Comprendo, tá panguando = estar atoa, e dizer _estar desorientado, o estar desnortado_


 
Uhm, Mangato, não é bem isso, _estar à toa_ é estar sem ocupação, sem ter o que fazer. Por exemplo:
Em vez de ficar à toa aí, por que você não vai trabalhar?


O


----------



## Mangato

Entonces, estar panguado es lo que aquí decimos "_la está mangando"_ Es un localismo que probablemente no aparezca en los dicionarios. El mangante es algo así como el malandro


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Entonces, estar panguado es lo que aquí decimos "_la está mangando"_ Es un localismo que probablemente no aparezca en los dicionarios. El mangante es algo así como el malandro


 
Ah, ésta no la conocía: _la está mangando_. Ahora, dime, ¿por qué *la *está mangando?, ¿a qué se refiere el _la_? (Perdona que te pregunte, pero es que el tema de los pronombres es una de mis asignaturas pendientes en español).
O


----------



## Mangato

No lo sé muy bien Olivinha, me imagino que el pronombre se refiere a la jornada laboral, a la mañana, a la clase, a la vida.... Nunca lo había pensado. Sois vosotros los que con vuestras preguntas nos haceis recapacitar sobre estas expresiones a veces etimológicamente absurdas, pero que, por haberlas aprendido con el lenguaje, las decimos sin más.

_En lugar de estudiar, la estaba mangando_


----------



## Vanda

Então, _está malandrando_ cabe exatamente nesta idéia. Eu uso muito a expressão para pegar no pé dos meus alunos num tom de brincadeira: em vez de estudar, tá malandrando , né?


----------



## jazyk

> Entonces, estar panguado es lo que aquí decimos "_la está mangando"_ Es un localismo que probablemente no aparezca en los dicionarios. El mangante es algo así como el malandro


Por favor expliquem-me uma coisa: pensava que panguar fosse uma palavra espanhola ou galega, mas agora vendo este comentário, apercebe-mo de que não é portuguesa.  Das próximas vezes não seria interessante colocar a língua a que pertence a palavra em questão, já que os três idiomas indicados são tão parecidos?


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> Por favor expliquem-me uma coisa: pensava que panguar fosse uma palavra espanhola ou galega, mas agora vendo este comentário, apercebe-mo de que não é portuguesa.  Das próximas vezes não seria interessante colocar a língua a que pertence a palavra em questão, já que os três idiomas indicados são tão parecidos?


 
Não, panguar não é espanhol nem galego. Achei "tá panguando" na publicidade dum produto informático. Pesquisei no Google. br e achei as definições que coloquei no primeiro post
_*Tá panguando*: Se diz à uma pessoa que está desatualizada das novidades._
_*Panguar* consiste em ficar de papo para o ar, sem fazer nada ou mesmo fazer coisas *...* _
_*Panguar* é uma arte. Arte daqueles que nada têm para fazer e, assim..._

O que é espanhol é *mangarla*, em galego *manga-la,* que achei poderia ser equivalente


----------



## Vanda

Agora quem ficou na dúvida fui eu. Não é espanhol, nem galego, nem português? Vamos ver...

Ah, achei! neologismo, né? Parece que o pessoal vive panguando por aí e eu nunca tinha ouvido/visto. 


> Ah, e a gente aprendeu o que é *panguar* e ursar. Um é brisar, o outro, dar um de talarico. Códigos da MATRIX.


----------



## jazyk

> Não, panguar não é espanhol nem galego.


Muito bem. Mas fica a sugestão para as próximas vezes.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Entonces, estar panguado es lo que aquí decimos "_la está mangando"_ Es un localismo que probablemente no aparezca en los dicionarios. El mangante es algo así como el malandro


¿La expresión "_la está mangando_" no será gallega? Es que se trata de la primera vez que tengo conocimiento de ella.
Por otra parte, "_estar à toa_", al margen de la explicación de Olivinha, en algunos contextos en castellano puede ser "dar tumbos" o "ir sin rumbo fijo". Una vez leí un libro en el que aparecía "_estar à toa_" y se refería a un borracho que iba haciendo eses por la calle.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Mangato

La expresión   mangarla es un localismo, ni siquiera gallego. Sólo la he oido en la zona de "las Rias Bajas". Debe de ser una evolución de la palabra mangante, en su significado de holgazán.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> ¿La expresión "_la está mangando_" no será gallega? Es que se trata de la primera vez que tengo conocimiento de ella.
> Por otra parte, "_estar à toa_", al margen de la explicación de Olivinha, en algunos contextos en castellano puede ser "dar tumbos" o "ir sin rumbo fijo". Una vez leí un libro en el que aparecía "_estar à toa_" y se refería a un borracho que iba haciendo eses por la calle.
> Un abrazo.


 
Noutra discuçao estar a toa ficou com estar sem rumbo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=608793&highlight=fluteroo


----------

